# Midwest restoration shop



## JTS GTO (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm looking for a place with great reputation to restore my 67 GTO body. I have it off the frame. I just need somebody to put it on a rotisserie and get it back to original. I live in WI so the WI/Chicago area would be best.


----------



## roadking60455 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm not sure if they'd be interested in doing just the body on the rotisserie, but I have my 67 convertible with the right now and they appear to be doing everything first class. They're in Plainfield, IL, not too far from you. Check out their web site Car Restoration | Truck Restoration | Plainfield Illinois


----------

